# Hydraulic clutch



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone done a conversion of a manual clutch to a hydraulic one. I want to do it on my 65 GTO. Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

go out and salvage a setup. Look at GM compacts and trucks for appropriate ones. critical distance needed from pedal to z-bar.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've installed LUK clutches in these cars and they have very little pedal effort and are high quality. I feel your pain: my own '65 has an old McCleod that's murder if you get caught in stop and go traffic. For hydaulic, yeah, what "pontiac" said.......


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I found the 84-88 Vett had one also the 03-07 GMC-Chevy trucks. They have a master and a pancake slave like the Mcclod. I still have to find out if they will fit on the front of my Muncie. I am still doing some looking. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would find one with an external slave cyl, then make a bracket to bolt it to.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Ruk on that one. I've replaced too many defective "pancake" internal slave cylinders. An external slave can be replaced in minutes. The internal type takes hours of hard labor when they fail (and they do). Your choice........


----------

